# Moles



## Newbie106 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi I'm new at all this and on here but I would very much like your help and advice please. Since Monday we've noticed the edges of our lawn turned over. My husband has laid it back down again but each morning it's turned up again. Friends of ours have told us it's probably a mr. Could this be correct and how do we deal with it as if it is it's starting to make a mess of our edging. Any advice would be grateful


----------



## Newbie106 (Jun 18, 2020)

Sorry my typing had put mr instead of moles. Apologies on my dog in the photo and the fence that needs painting &#128512;


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes that's a moles tunnel. You will need to kill the mole.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Start here....https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=52

And welcome to TLF!


----------



## Newbie106 (Jun 18, 2020)

Thank you for your reply and we thought it might be. My husband has laid some traps but it seems they are not working as each day it seems worse. He's now ordered some different ones hopefully they will work. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Newbie106 said:


> Thank you for your reply and we thought it might be. My husband has laid some traps but it seems they are not working as each day it seems worse. He's now ordered some different ones hopefully they will work. Thanks again for your help.


The trapline traps are some of the easier ones to work with. At least I think so. I've caught many a mole that way. And, they're in the tunnel hidden which is good for pets.


----------



## Newbie106 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi thank you. We're not sure whether they are the ones we've ordered it just says tunnel traps. Well we can give it a go and see what happens. Thanks again for your advice I will let you know how we get on. I can't believe what damage these little creatures can do in such a short space of time


----------

